

WolframTones: Generate a Composition - jasongullickson
http://tones.wolfram.com/generate/

======
jhuckestein
Wow, this made my day! The Latin and Rock/Pop categories sound like Monkey
Island :D

Amazing. Whoever didn't see it yet should watch Stephen Wolfram's talk about
computation:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/stephen_wolfram_computing_a_theory_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/stephen_wolfram_computing_a_theory_of_everything.html)

~~~
najirama
I tried to watch the video - but I could only make it to the point where he,
in-all-seriousness, compared himself to Galileo...

------
shachaf
If embedded MIDI isn't working, use

    
    
        javascript:window.location = document.getElementById('toneframe').contentWindow.document.getElementsByTagName('embed')[0].src
    

To download the MIDI file directly.

------
superk
Watch some of Ephidrena's old 4k demos on Youtube:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6mynON6eQI>

(If you have an Amiga lying around you can run the actual demo)

That's multi channel digital audio (+ graphics) in under 4000 bytes. Wolfram
sounds like the ROM off a synthesizer back in the early 90's.

~~~
brunoc
It seems to me that it's using Quicktime's midi engine. The focus is not on
sound synthesis at all, it's on composition. When you download the composition
it's sent to you as a midi file. With that you can easily assign better sounds
than the ones provided by Quicktime.

Mind you the Terms of Use are brutal and you're basically not supposed to do
anything with that midi file anyways. Pretty much any creative use of it could
be considered derivative works.

~~~
qq66
It would be pretty hard to prove that what you made was a derivative work,
especially if you used Tor.

------
bigiain
I wonder if Wolfram are going to claim copyright on all tunes that it's
possible for this code to generate? ;-)

------
Goladus
This is pretty cool but I am a bit disappointed. The classical generator
doesn't generate any recognizable genre of classical music that I've ever
heard. I managed to get one that sounded like a phase-cycle piece without
actually having any phasing.

I'll probably keep an eye on it though.

------
omaranto
I first heard about WolframTones on The website of the physicist turned
mathematician John Baez. He composed a pretty decent album using WolframTunes
called Treq Lila: <http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/music/treq_lila/>

------
jblochjohnson
Somewhere Raymond Scott is smiling

~~~
albertcardona
"... was an American composer, band leader, pianist, engineer, recording
studio maverick, and electronic instrument inventor."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raymond_Scott>

~~~
jblochjohnson
(also the creator of most music you remember from Warner Bros. cartoons, and
inventor of the electronium, a totally analog machine that composed its own
tunes, customizable by the "performer")

------
fara
Here is a simpler aproach in Python.
[http://blog.devartis.com/2009/09/25/musikalisches-
wurfelspie...](http://blog.devartis.com/2009/09/25/musikalisches-wurfelspiel-
hacking-music-composition/)

------
metamemetics
Now That's What I Call Music:
<http://tones.wolfram.com/xid/6785-514-9680-596-5232>

~~~
jey
I'm pretty sure that's just a real "psytrance" song at half-tempo.

~~~
microtherion
That song sounds like a Xerophonics law suit waiting to happen.

------
shortformblog
I can't believe this predates WolframAlpha by like four years. This is a
bizarre little idea begging to be re-discovered by a larger audience.

------
elbenshira
My ears are bleedinggggg. Seriously, none of the generated pieces made any
musical sense.

~~~
techiferous
They need to work on the rhythm.

------
chengas123
I have to install a quicktime plugin? No thanks.

